# Predator room (Vore RP. Nsfw/Sfw) (Now not only vore)



## Artboy1 (Aug 24, 2022)

Without any normal reason you suddenly woke up in the middle of absolutely empty room. No door or window, just white walls that looks like a walls of chamber from cheap fantastic movie. For the first time everything seems to be 'normal', but after some time you thought that you don't like to be alone, and wished for a company, at least fictional.
You didn't know, but chamber was programmed specifically for this and in some seconds character that you imagined appeared before you, against any normal logic.

Rules of the room(to make it easier to understand how room works): room can fulfill any wishes, and every character, no matter herbivore or carnivore can eat you. If you decided to be digested you will respawn after the end of the process. After having fun with one character you can make it disappear and wish for another character. Any kind of interactions is allowed.

Rp rules:
- Any kinks is allowed.
- At least two or three sentences for reply. (One is okay if the situation is too hard to make more.)
- No perma death.
- Switch (with you being operator of the room) is allowed.

I'm not using Discord, so please, text me in private conversation or ask here.

Update: Now if you don't like vore, you can forget about it. It's not necessary, so if you want something new, feel free to ask.


----------



## Julesfuller (Aug 31, 2022)

This is cool


----------



## Artboy1 (Aug 31, 2022)

Julesfuller said:


> This is cool


Thanks. Want to try it?


----------



## DragonSteps (Sep 3, 2022)

I'll try this


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 3, 2022)

DragonSteps said:


> I'll try this


Alright, let's start conversation and we can discuss what we can do.


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Sep 16, 2022)

Honestly thinking about it.


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 17, 2022)

SaltyDog169 said:


> Honestly thinking about it.


If you are curious, we can do it if you want.


----------



## SaltyDog169 (Sep 17, 2022)

I kinda suck at roleplay so I don't know. Plus I've been kinda busy lately, so I'll get back to you as soon as I can.


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 17, 2022)

SaltyDog169 said:


> I kinda suck at roleplay so I don't know. Plus I've been kinda busy lately, so I'll get back to you as soon as I can.


It's okay if you 'suck' at roleplay, I'm not demanding anything really super detailed or anything from my partners. Feel free to return whenever you want.


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 25, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 27, 2022)

Updated bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 10, 2022)

Update: Hard vore is allowed


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 28, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Leaniz (Nov 9, 2022)

Is this still open?


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Leaniz said:


> Is this still open?


Yes. Are you interested?


----------



## Leaniz (Nov 9, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Yes. Are you interested?


Yeah! Can you send a note?


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 9, 2022)

Leaniz said:


> Yeah! Can you send a note?


I did


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 18, 2022)

Bump


----------

